# hop flowers



## Kev R (27/8/15)

Hi
I am thinking of using a hop back between the chiller and fermenter. Is there an advantage to using flowers over pellets, i am thinking they may not fall apart and form trube?


----------



## Spiesy (27/8/15)

If you're looking at something like a HopRocket, they only recommend flowers. Although people have reportedly used them with pellets in a hop sock and stainless scourers etc.


----------



## HeavyNova (27/8/15)

Kev R said:


> Hi
> I am thinking of using a hop back between the chiller and fermenter. Is there an advantage to using flowers over pellets, i am thinking they may not fall apart and form trube?


My understanding is that you'd get more out of the hops if you put it before the chiller i.e. kettle -> hopback -> chiller -> fermenter.


----------



## Bribie G (27/8/15)

Yes that's what a hopback is supposed to do.


----------

